# Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?



## exstralsunder (18. Juli 2017)

Mein Boot steht gerade 500 km weit weg von mir, so dass ich nicht nachgucken kann.
Ich möchte an ihm eine Geberstange fürs Echolot befestigen.
Es handelt sich um ein Ibis 2 Boot. Auf Bildern im Internet sehe ich gerade, dass da so richtig kein Platz ist, da das Heck ziemlich dick ist. 
Ich will jetzt auch nicht großartig bohren. Hat jemand eine Idee oder gar Bilder von einer montierten Geberstange am Ibis?


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*

Ich würde sagen: direkt am Heckspiegel neben dem Außenborder befestigen.

Hier gibt es eine guteHalterung, einfach mit 12cm Spannbacken ordern.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ahl-angelboot-schlauchboot/495713067-211-2725


----------



## exstralsunder (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: direkt am Heckspiegel neben dem Außenborder befestigen.




Gerade das wollte ich irgendwie vermeiden.
Ist das nicht die denkbar ungünstigste Position für so einen Geber?


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*

Wenn der Geber direkt am Boot montiert wird, ist er genau in dieser Position. An der Echolotstange spricht ebenso nichts dagegen. Lediglich der Schwenkbereich des Motors sollte dabei nicht beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## exstralsunder (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*

Ich danke dir. Ich muss mir das wohl doch mal "live" ansehen.
Hatte nur Bauchschmerzen , weil ich meine dass die Verwirbelungen der Schraube evtl das Echolot durcheinander bringen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*

Die Verwirbelungen können durch die Strömungsverhältnisse am Boot entstehen, unabhängig von der Schraubenbewegung(die ja hinter dem Geber läuft und damit wenig Einfluss darauf hat). Verwirbelungen kann man mit der Höhenverstellung des Gebers abstellen.


----------



## exstralsunder (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie/wo Geberstange am Ibis Boot montieren?*

Ok...ist ein Argument. Ich werds mal ausprobieren.
Danke auch für den Link.


----------

